# South Dakota: Statewide Smoking Ban



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Urge the State Legislature to Oppose a Statewide Smoking Ban!

More...


----------



## BlewSmoke.com (Sep 1, 2008)

Here's an update I found on this..

Dean

*
*

*South Dakota Smoking Ban - Cigar News - PuffingCigars.com*

A legislative committee in South Dakota has unanimously voted that smoking be banned in all public places.
The Senate Health and Human Services Committee voted 7-0 Monday to pass SB83, which would repeal several exemptions in the current state smoking ban.
The current exemptions apply to casinos, bars, hotel rooms, and cigar lounges.
Supports of the ban have taken the health stance, arguing that less public smoking will help on health care costs.
"There is no safe level of exposure to second-hand smoke," Sen. Dave Knudson, R-Sioux Falls, told the panel.
Opponents of the South Dakota smoking ban argue that further restrictions to various business will hurt their overall revenue - perhaps close business such as cigar lounges. This directly relates to money that the state will be needing as tax revenue has been falling.
The committee refused to amend the bill to exempt cigar lounges. Providing some exemptions to business who may close due to the ban is expected to be highly debated on the Senate floor.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

that sucks for deadwood tobacco


----------

